
The Illuminating Geometry of Viruses (2017) - devy
https://www.quantamagazine.org/the-illuminating-geometry-of-viruses-20170719/
======
blueboo
High-brow pop science can be so precious.

> Mathematical insights into how RNA helps viruses pull together their protein
> shells could guide future studies of viral behavior and function.

Insights into virus behavior could guide studies of...virus behaviour. A
dizzying thesis!

